# You know you’re Tesla crazed when...



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

you take your 4 year old out for a bike ride and she stops in front of a random dark gray car and says ... “dad that looks like Midnight Silver... well it’s not a Tesla, but it looks like Midnight Silver” 

I love my little co-pilot


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

When you check this forum TOO many times a day hoping for any shred of new information about a car. Yes folks, it's just a car........Hi, my name is Mike and I'm a Teslaholic!.....LOL


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> you take your 4 year old out for a bike ride and she stops in front of a random dark gray car and says ... "dad that looks like Midnight Silver... well it's not a Tesla, but it looks like Midnight Silver"
> I love my little co-pilot


Wow, impressive color-spectrum analysis -- clearly, her dad has taught her well!

My 4-year-old continues to be unpredictable in his Teslappreciation. On one hand, whenever the weather is nice, he wants to drive his bright red Radio Flyer Model S (a referral prize passed on from his grandparents to their only grandchild -- SCORE!) around the block... a slow-moving parade which, let's be clear, is a gigantic attention-magnet that stops *everyone* in their tracks, regardless of age and whether they happen to be running / biking / skateboarding / driving at the time. For a pair of naturally shy people (him and me), this is an utterly terrifying experience... and yet he does it anyway. And when he's done and back home, he always makes sure to plug in his car. (Oh, and yes, I tried -- in vain -- to explain to him that leaving the battery at 100% SOC over the entire winter was not the best idea... but I don't think that registered. )

On the other hand, tonight my parents FaceTimed with us to show off the Christmas Easter Egg on their new Model X (a feature which, somehow, they didn't discover until today?!). My son watched it for about 20 seconds with a stoic expression on his face, and then, just as the Falcon Wing Doors started flapping, he stood up and announced that he was going to find his socks...?!?! C'mon, you're killing me, buddy!!


----------

